# Cart is here!



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 1, 2014)

Yay! My little gelding pulled it around the yard once, and he was fab! Backed up into the shafts and stood to be all hitched (he had spent the day with the cart in the field) he is just born to drive, can't fault him.

Just need to start building up his strength now before anyone sits in it!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 1, 2014)

Fantastic! I think some are naturals for harness work, too.

Is he a black bay?


----------



## diamond c (Aug 2, 2014)

They both look good. keep use informed on how he's doing.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 3, 2014)

No he is just black and has been in the sun lol I found out his love for pulling when i started to long line him, he just seemed to love it. He is a smart little thing and loves to learn. He is just taking it all in his stride. Today we hitched up and i long lined from the back of the cart, again he just was perfect. Excuse the pic, i know i shouldn't let him stand alone when hitched but i got too excited lol

Got some new tack coming too for him. I got this cart and harness for my other horse but she doesn't seem to have taken to it as well as this boy lol however i don't know that i will ever be able to actually drive him myself, i think the weight would be too much for him.


----------



## diamond c (Aug 3, 2014)

You could always find him a partner and get a wagon.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 3, 2014)

Yes that is an option, but honestly i would not have the money to buy another cart. My dad is pretty handy though, so it is possible i will try and rig up a shaft to conver this into a tandem. Had not thought about that before so thanks!


----------



## paintponylvr (Aug 3, 2014)

Awesome, looking forward to hearing how he does when you start driving him regularly.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 3, 2014)

goldilocks said:


> No he is just black and has been in the sun lol I found out his love for pulling when i started to long line him, he just seemed to love it. He is a smart little thing and loves to learn. He is just taking it all in his stride. Today we hitched up and i long lined from the back of the cart, again he just was perfect. Excuse the pic, i know i shouldn't let him stand alone when hitched but i got too excited lol
> 
> Got some new tack coming too for him. I got this cart and harness for my other horse but she doesn't seem to have taken to it as well as this boy lol however i don't know that i will ever be able to actually drive him myself, i think the weight would be too much for him.


I think you might be surprised at just how easily this little man an pull you in a cart. I am not a tiny woman (darn, age and genetics anyway lol) and my little bitty 28.5" mare not only can pull me and the cart easily, she actually loves it. Your guy seems to really enjoy the process so far, why not give him a chance to prove he's a real driving horse and share some special times together. These little horses where made for driving and can often do the job better pound for pound than many full sized horses.


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 3, 2014)

I had a reply typed and lost it.

My 32" gelding has "pushed" me and another adult with ease. These horses are very strong.

I have to say, though, that the 32" brood mare I got last year seems challenged a little by the wooden Jerald cart and me. But she is 21 years old, fine boned, and never worked in harness until last year. I don't ask her to do much; we just putter. She has a lot more muscle than when she came to me, but she's not the powerhouse that my gelding is.


----------



## jeanniecogan (Aug 3, 2014)

Darling mini. love the cart too. i also got lucky and got a mini that was born to pull. he whinnies at me when i take his cart to the trailer and he is still in his stall. 

I am also a heavy weight and Charlie doesn\t seem to notice. i am just careful of his conditioning. have fun.


----------



## JAX (Aug 4, 2014)

Would it be ok to put a 50lb bag of feed in the cart to get him started with a small amount of weight? Not sure if it would be better sitting on seat or on floor but I am sure you would have to figure out the balance etc of the cart. I just figured that if you were worried about your weight then maybe he could be introduced to 50lbs at a time until your weight is on the cart while you drive from behind. Please don't flame me if I'm wrong but have wondered about this as well. I have a tiny who I would love to give a job pulling something but was not sure if this would be ok...


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Aug 4, 2014)

I believe weight should be on the seat, over the axle.

I had a 28" gelding that had no problem with my cart and me. But he was a very strong boy. I think the lighter-boned horses have a little more trouble, but conditioning would be hugely important.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 4, 2014)

JAX said:


> Would it be ok to put a 50lb bag of feed in the cart to get him started with a small amount of weight? Not sure if it would be better sitting on seat or on floor but I am sure you would have to figure out the balance etc of the cart. I just figured that if you were worried about your weight then maybe he could be introduced to 50lbs at a time until your weight is on the cart while you drive from behind. Please don't flame me if I'm wrong but have wondered about this as well. I have a tiny who I would love to give a job pulling something but was not sure if this would be ok...


I see no problem with adding a 50lb weight except that if there is a bit of excitement there is nothing to keep it from flopping out of the cart and it _could_ (not necessarily would - just could) create more of a mess then. When starting a horse my middle step between ground driving with the cart and actually mounting it is to lean on the back of the cart as I ground drive. It allows the horse to learn to step off even with more drag, but there are lots of ways to accomplish the same goal. I still say, don't underestimate these small ones. I thought the same thing before I started Dyna but every one encouraged me to let her try and I'm happy I did. I wouldn't do a CDE with her but have done road drives of several miles (mostly walking and some jogging) and she had no issues at all.


----------



## Minimor (Aug 4, 2014)

Don't put the weight in the floor--that will put too much weight in the horse's back. Check it out by holding the shafts at the point where they rest in the loops of the harness, and then have someone add weight to the floor of the basket. Then have the weight moved up onto the seat and feel the difference.


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Aug 4, 2014)

Good advice Minimor.


----------



## Rocklone Miniature Horses (Aug 5, 2014)

Thanks guys, i will try adding weight. Need to balance the cart now, the seat is moveable but i have tried to sit in it with my dad holding it but he keeps tipping it and i can't trust him to do it lol

I will spend a few weeks just with the cart though to build him up! Hes not the strongest little one, he can pull with all his might and not move me but his owners got a 1yo and she will be able to have a little ride for fun. I'm just having fun training a horse from scratch and seeing the end result and knowing i have done it right





My mare is just back from stud so won't be bothering her until the winter at least.


----------



## MajorClementine (Aug 13, 2014)

My mini mare pulls my 250lb husband and my 35lb son together. They don't do any steep grades but she has no problem taking them. Just start out slow and enjoy your time together. You'll know if he is stressing


----------



## Jules (Aug 23, 2014)

What a sweet looking little guy!

I am with the other posters, give him a chance to show you what he has- minis are surprisingly strong and love to work.

Your cart looks great too


----------

